# Troy-Bilt 5524 repower w/Briggs 1150 Snow series 250cc



## phive70 (Feb 3, 2015)

Just finished a repower on a Troy-Bilt 5524 snowblower. Original Tecumseh "5.5 hp" engine ran fine, carb was replaced last year and along with a headgasket. No other problems. As for the swap, it was as easy as putting on a different pair of shoes. Shaft diameter matched the Tecumseh, engine bolt pattern matched the Tecumseh, and the height of the crankshaft matched the Tecumseh. 

The engine I used is this version: 15C114-0117-EP-R1


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum phive70. You hit this re-power out of the park with one of my favorite engines. Let us know how it throws the stuff, should have twice the power of the old Tec.


----------

